# 99 jetta vr6 oil in intake I'm lost



## Synikal (Jan 5, 2017)

I'm going to try to make it as short as possible my car was leaking antifreeze I change the thermal housing change that and coolant my wife went to the grocery store and on her way back she said she started smelling antifreeze then out of nowhere there was white smoke coming out the front and like you said I don't know where the car went immediately into red she was going to pull over and she told me card just turned off before that she heard clicking noises so I tow the car back to the house I check it out there is no oil in the coolant coolant in the oil no coolant in the spark plugs and that my house is completely burned off so I change the thermal housing and engine cranks and whines but does not start somebody told me that the water pump burnt off so I took it out water pump was good new tensioner new belt and still engine cranks and wines no start I gave up started to do head work as I was taking the intake off it was full of oil inside could this be my problem to the no start or do I just have a head gasket on my hands or timing issues all help is appreciated codes I got was cam position sensor misfiring multiple cylinders


----------



## Wayne Kerr (Jun 25, 2016)

Well, if you hit any crubs, fents, or burshes, you can expect a load cam knock at any moment.


----------



## Wayne Kerr (Jun 25, 2016)

Lol. I just noticed you _edited_ that nonsense. Do you mean to tell me there was an _even more unintelligible_ version?!?


----------

